# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κουνελόσυρμα.

## IscarioTis

καλησπερα παιδες κ κιουριες φυσικα 
θα μπω στο θεμα αμεσως
επειδη σκεφτομαστε με τον Ρομπερτο(excess) να φτιαξουμε ενα κλουβακι  ::  
θελουμε να σας ρωτησουμε ξερει κανεις κανενα μαγαζι που να πουλαει λιγοτερο το κουνελοσυρμα;
το εχουμε βρει μεχρι στιγμης 4.50 το μετρο
κ ειναι πολλα τα μετρα που θελουμε
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## IscarioTis

ξεχασα να πω οτι δν θα τ φτιαξουμε τωρα τωρα απλα θελουμε να ξερουμε αμα υπαρχει πιο φθηνα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη πες μας λίγο διαστάσεις πλέγματος που βρήκες !! Αλλη τιμή έχει το 80 πόντους ύψους....άλλη τιμή έχει το 1.20.... άλλη τα 2 μέτρα ύψος !!!*

----------


## PAIANAS

Το κουνελόσυρμα έχει 2-2,5 ευρώ το μέτρο .Μήπως εννοείς πλέγμα ?

----------


## mitsman

Το κουνελοσυρμα εχει διαφορα στην τιμη και αναλογα το παχος του συρματος! Αν η τιμη ειναι του μετρου ειναι μια χαρα!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω αν είναι του μέτρου, το έχει βρει τσάμπα !!!! Και αν είναι και γαλβανιζέ (το καλό) τότε στείλε μου και μένα 5-6 κουλούρες να της έχω καβάτζα....θα χρειαστούν σίγουρα !!*

----------


## excess

Δεν ειναι γαλβανιζε, ειναι ανοξειδωτο ινοξ.. χοντρο σε παχος και δυσκαμπτο. Σαν ποιοτητα το θεωρω πολυ καλο αλλα ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα και το σημειο που θα φτιαχτει η κλουβα ειναι κατω απο υποστεγο με φωτοβολταικα σε ταρατσοκηπο με κολωνες τις ηδη υπαρχουσες γαλβανιζε παχους 30 ποντων. οι διαστασεις θα ειναι 4χ3χ3-2 (το 3-2 ειναι επειδη εχει κλιση το υποστεγο), συνολο 12 τετραγωνικα. και κατω θα βαλουμε πλακακι γυαλιστερο για ευκολο πλυσιμο.

το θεμα μας ειναι οτι τα 4,5 ευρω το μετρο ειναι λιγο απιαστο ποσο για μας αυτη τη στιγμη.. ξερει καποιος κανα μαγαζι με φθηνοτερο συρμα? ας ειναι και πιο ευκαμπτο δεν μας πειραζει.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων.

----------


## excess

ξεχασα να πω οτι αυτο που βρηκαμε εχει υψος 1 μ.

----------


## mitsman

Ρομπερτο αν ειναι ανοξειδωτο και κανει 4,5 το μετρο παρε 3 κουλουρες και θα σου κανω την μια δωρο.... καποιο λαθος εχεις κανει φιλε μου... γαλβανιζε ειναι και ειναι και καλη τιμη!

----------


## excess

mitsman ειλικρινα δεν εχω μεγαλη επειρια απο οικοδομικα και αγροτικα υλικα.. ετσι μου ειπε αυτος ετσι θεωρησα μιας και δεν μπορεσα να βρω αλλο μαγαζι που να φερνει στις γυρω περιοχες..

Αυτο ειναι ενα κομματι απο το κουνελοσυρμα που βρισκω με 4,50 ευρω. να προσθεσω οτι ηταν απο την ανοιξη μεχρι τωρα σε ανοικτο χωρο οποτε εχει φαει αρκετη βροχη.

----------


## γιαννης χ

προσοχη γιατι υπαρχουν εμποροι που φερνουν 2 ποιοτητες με 4 ευρω το εισαγωγης και με 7 ευρω το ελληνικο το καλο.για γαλβανιζε μιλαμε παντα.

----------


## mitsman

Γι'αυτό φίλε μου Ρομπέρτο στο λέω, για να μη μας κοροιδευουν, το συγκεκριμένο σύρμα είναι γαλβανιζέ. 
Το ανοξείδωτο να το υπολογίζεις γύρω στα 70 ευρώ το μέτρο! Περίπου πάντα....

----------


## excess

Επισης απο οσο ξερω το γαλβανιζε δεν ειναι γυαλιστερο.. ειναι ματ λογο του ψευδαργυρου. Το συρμα που βρισκω ειναι γυαλιστερο, ΔΕΝ εχει ψευδαργυρο πανω γιατι αν ειχε θα ειχε σκουριασει εστω και λιγο μετα απο τοση βροχη και υγρασια που εχει φαει τοσους μηνες, μιας και ο ψευδαργυρος δεν ειναι ανοξειδωτος, απλα του παιρνει παραπανω χρονο για να οξειδωθει..

Ξανα λεω! δεν ειμαι ειδικος ουτε εχω μεγαλη εμπειρια! απλα και λογικα οταν εχω ενα γυαλιστερο συρμα το οποιο 8 μηνες τωρα καθεται εκτεθιμενο στην ταρατσα σε ακαλυπτο χωρο και δεν διχνει την παραμικρη οξειδωση, θεωρω οτι ειναι ανοξειδωτο...

----------


## γιαννης χ

ναι τα ανοξοιδοτα ειναι πανακριβα

----------


## excess

Δεν ξερω παιδια αληθεια.. τελος παντων για να μην ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα μας, ποσο πιο φθηνο συρμα μπορω να βρω?

----------


## γιαννης χ

για πιο φτηνα απο 4 ευρω εγω δεν εχω ακουσει

----------


## excess

μου φενεται οτι δεν το γλυτωνω το 100ρικο  :sad:

----------


## mitsman

Ρομπέρτο σε ολες τις μαντρες εδω στη Ναξο τα γαλβανιζε συρματα τα εχουν εξωτερικα εκτεθειμένα σε βροχη υγρασια και αερα..... και ειναι σαν καινουρια..... φθειρονται μονο αν τα κοψουμε η γρατζουνιστουν.... αλλιως θα ηταν απλα σιδερα....

Εγω για εσενα το λεω και φιλικα.... ψαξε το λιγο καλυτερα για να μην σε γελασουν... στο λεω γιατι τα αγοραζω χοντρικη απο την αθηνα για την δουλεια μου....

----------


## excess

βρε ναι καταλαβαινω, δεν χρειαζεται να απολογεισαι. Γιαυτον τον λογο ζητησα την γνωμη σας! αλλα ριξε αλλη μια ματια στην φωτο που ανεβασα.. ειναι σε διαφορες μεριες κομμενο γρατζουνισμενο και στραβωμενο με ξεκολλημενες ενωσεις σε 2-3 σημεια.. και αν ειναι γαλβανιζε γιατι εχει επιστρωση ινοξ πανω? :/

----------


## excess

Όταν λέμε _"γαλβανιζέ" αναφερόμαστε συνήθως σε σιδερένια επιφάνεια που έχει καλυφθεί από κράμα ψευδαργύρου. Η κάλυψη γίνεται για να προστατευτεί το σίδερο από την οξείδωση. Αν η κάλυψη δεν είναι από ψευδάργυρο, τότε δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με γαλβανιζέ αντικείμενα αλλά ανοδιωμένα ή επιπλατινωμένα.


Η ανοδίωση είναι μία διεργασία όπου με τεχνητό τρόπο δημιουργείται μία στοιβάδα οξειδίου στην επιφάνεια του αλουμινίου που του παρέχει ισχυρές αντιδιαβρωτικές ιδιότητες._

----------


## mitsman

Μια χαρα τα λες.... απλα σε παροτρυνω να κανεις μια αναζητηση στο google να ψαξεις και παρε 10 τηλεφωνα σε μαγαζια να ακουσεις τιμες για τα ανοξειδωτα.... οπως και να εχει γαλβανιζε θα χρησιμοποιησεις οποτε γιατι το συζηταμε>??? χαχαχαχχχα
 εγω σου λεω να παρεις το πιο χοντρο που θα βρεις.... για να το ισιωσεις παρε μια βαριοπουλα κ χτυπα το!

----------


## excess

χαχαχαχα!Οκ. σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------

